# Suche Rolle der Auferstehung



## Oork (6. April 2012)

Hallöchen



Möchte nach einer langen Pause mal wieder in die wow reinschnuppern, suche daher auf diesem Weg eine Rolle der Auferstehung.

Die Chancen das ich tatsächlich wieder ein Abo abschliesse ist sehr hoch, also ran an die Tasten 


Näheres per Pn



Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nyad (6. April 2012)

Hast Post.


----------



## Trisea (7. April 2012)

Hast eine Nachricht im Briefkasten ;o)


----------



## Thornythorny (19. April 2012)

Bei der Anfrage zu einer Rolle der Auferstehung würde ich mich mal anschließen. Falls sich jemand die Mühe machen würde mir eine Rolle zu schicken wäre ich sehr entzückt! 

Alles weitere dann per PM.

Ty!


----------



## Shadow1593 (25. April 2012)

Hallo,

Ich bin momentan auch auf der Suche nach einer Rolle der Auferstehung.
Chancen sind sehr hoch das ich wieder abnonniere.
Alles weitere per PN.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Markus


----------



## Shadow1593 (25. April 2012)

Hallo shadow nochmal,

Ich musste gerade leider meine E-mail des alten Wow Accounts ändern, Das bedeutet ich kann eure gesendeten Rollen der Wiederauferstehung nicht nutzen.
Es währe sehr nett wenn mir jemand eine Neue Rolle schicken würde.
Das ich wieder Abbonniere ist versprochen.

Alles weitere per PN.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Shadow


----------



## Galaxus2012 (27. April 2012)

hey meldet euch mal bei mir falls ihr noch suchen solltet,kann euch gerne eine zukommen lassen über Blackmoore Horde oder Allianz ganz nach eurem geschmack


----------



## Galaxus2012 (27. April 2012)

Delete


----------



## DerPalaHasser:P (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo 

Ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn jmd. mir ein Rolle schickt PP Wahrscheinlich werde ich wieder ein paar monate zocken 
e-mail: hotdevil95@gmx.de
momentaner realm: todeswache


----------



## muchmoe (14. Mai 2012)

DerPalaHasser:P schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn jmd. mir ein Rolle schickt PP Wahrscheinlich werde ich wieder ein paar monate zocken
> e-mail: hotdevil95@gmx.de
> momentaner realm: todeswache





sie haben post 

rolle kam von kelturio ingame


----------



## hani00 (6. Juli 2012)

hello,

suche eine Rolle der Auferstehung, werde für ein paar Monate auch on sein.

Wäre super wenn mir einer eine schicken könnte. 

alles per pn

Danke schonmal


----------



## Texxone (8. Juli 2012)

Suche auch Eine 

Per Pn Bitte werde aktive wieder spielen


----------



## Belzebub13 (8. Juli 2012)

Hast Post @ Texxone


----------



## Nannee (8. Juli 2012)

Wer eine von euch will... meldet euch.. hab noch welche zu vergeben


aber bitte mit pm


----------



## Hobbygurke (17. September 2012)

Hallo, 

möchte nach langer langer Zeit auch mal wieder reinschnuppern. Wäre nett wenn mir jemand ne Rolle der Auferstehung zukommen lassen kann. Mail etc. gibts per PN. 

Danke im Vorraus!


----------

